# Stem expansion



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

So I have a plant in the back pond whose stem has gotten incredibly swollen mostly below the water line. The plant is nice and healthy; side shoots are starting like crazy now. Although they are all above the water line. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Many _Ludwigia_ species such as _L. sphaerocarpa_, _L. alata_, _L. lanceolata_ and others have that feature (arencheyma) on the lowest part of the stem that's in the water. Also Decodon verticillatus (Lythraceae) and other plants of similar habitat.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerenchyma


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks Cavan.

~ Adam


----------

